# Is my guppy sleeping?



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

I have 3 female guppies in my 10g, and it seems like my fish can get bored

I do have 2 young java ferns and a rock/cave and some fake plants

I have one guppy which she will stay at the left corner of the tank after sleeping just floating

Shes not gasping for air, not bloated, etc. except she does poop white stingy poop as all the other guppies do too. She does this after feeding which is always after i turn on the tank lights. She does swim around once in a while, i could tell shes not bloated, no red gills, or etc. there are some times when i see her yawn REALLY wide with her mouth. This happens when i turn on the lights and when the lights are off. 

The current is pretty much low, comparing it to the current i see on my lfs.

So is anything wrong???


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

White poop usually signals internal parasites of some type. Petsmart/Petco will usually sell parasite guard or parasite clear. I've had limited success with it. Just follow the directions and see what happens.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, fish do yawn. No, laying on her side floating, is not normal. Especially with the white stringy poop. Like Jrman said, sounds like internal parasites. I've heard of people feeding finely chopped garlic to the fish to help with internal parasites.


----------

